# Wills Creek Flathead.



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

Caught this ol' girl camping on a section of Wills Creek between Cambridge and Kimbolton. Water was very low and when that occurs my expectations are low too but we caught 3 other flattys and one channel before she hit at 3 A.M. Caught her with a live 6" bluegill under using a very small leader to minimize hangups. Overall, this makes up for a slow night. More to come this year! I caught the fish while I was changing into my pants for bed. Yes, I caught it in my boxers. 

Keep a line wet,

Greg Roberts


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice Flatty!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

don't see too many that size come out of willscreek anymore. great creek fish!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Negs you see this???? your stomping grounds


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice flattie!!


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats on that beast of a fish man. Did you catch everything on live gill?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Awesome flathead man!


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

I bet that fish would be great on the grill


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

knockn eyes said:


> I bet that fish would be great on the grill


You always seem to stop by and douche a thread up pretty well! Good job!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome flatty op!


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

kingfisher42 said:


> Negs you see this???? your stomping grounds


shh.....now everybody will be hittin the creek, at least until they see bigfoot,lol


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

knockn eyes said:


> I bet that fish would be great on the grill


No, it wouldnt actually. Unless you like your fish with heavy pollutants, contaminants and your kids to come out with mutations. Read up on your local water quality, fish that size have soaked up every contaminant in the waterway. That's a good spawner that the river needs so our kids can get on em too someday.


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

This Fish was released for another time. I have seen some interesting mutations on large channels. Extra whiskers, missing fins, or growths coming out of there sides. I never eat catfish out of there, and if I ever do its channels out of the lake.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 20, 2014)

What are you using as bait? Are you fishing closer to Salt Fork or the dam?


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

Codeman said:


> What are you using as bait? Are you fishing closer to Salt Fork or the dam?


I'm using live shad if I can keep em alive or just bluegills live. I have holes from all the years fishing there. Sometimes in the heart of Cambridge I can get into some biggins to be honest, but closer to kimboloton can produce from time to time. Go to the old bridge thats out there. I don't fish it anymore but might during the spawn. Bring a **** ton of tackle and bobbers. More snags than any other place i have fished.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great middle of the night wake up call. Congrats on a fine fish and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 20, 2014)

OhioUniv_Fisherman said:


> I'm using live shad if I can keep em alive or just bluegills live. I have holes from all the years fishing there. Sometimes in the heart of Cambridge I can get into some biggins to be honest, but closer to kimboloton can produce from time to time. Go to the old bridge thats out there. I don't fish it anymore but might during the spawn. Bring a **** ton of tackle and bobbers. More snags than any other place i have fished.


 
I was just curious. I'm not super familiar with the Cambridge area. I pretty much fish some public land here in Coshocton County. I'm mainly fishing in the Walhonding, Muskimgum right at the beginning and the Killbuck Creek. I have fished a couple times at Willscreek dam, but man is that place is a snag haven. Biggest fish so far was a 7lb Channel.


----------

